# Farm X



## Skin ubx (Dec 19, 2012)

Nestled amongst the rolling hills, woods and marsh over two miles from any recognisable road or path, sitting in seclusion, its memories of livestock farming slowly naturally decaying lies poultry farm X. Remnants of previous labour and toil remain on a site which dates to the 1840’s.


----------



## sweet pea (Dec 19, 2012)

i like the fire place shot


----------



## wherever i may roam (Dec 19, 2012)

Brilliant.......


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 19, 2012)

Nice find.


----------



## wolfism (Dec 19, 2012)

Poultry farm? Very seasonal mate, though the turkeys appear to have gone long ago…


----------



## David K5 (Dec 22, 2012)

Wow that cooking range in the fireplace goes back some !


----------



## MrDan (Dec 23, 2012)

How did you stumble across this beauty, it's massive!


----------



## Fraz13 (Dec 23, 2012)

Is it really that remote? Sounds like a great place for a wander...


----------



## Emerald Eve (Dec 29, 2012)

Although this might not appear to be the most impressive of sites, there is something I really like about it.


----------



## Emerald Eve (Dec 30, 2012)

I have since found out that this poultry farm was once a pigworks. I will add some more information once I find out more about it.


----------



## lost (Dec 30, 2012)

Can't wait to hear about that, will hopefully be able to explore this place when I'm back on two feet.


----------



## Vinnie (Dec 30, 2012)

I would like to know more about it too, new member and liking the site


----------



## Emerald Eve (Dec 31, 2012)

Here is a picture of the site during the first world war:





You can see the troops admiring the beasts before they were taken for the pot. When my friend gets back to me with some more information I should be able to get some pictures of the site when it was in use as a poultry farm.


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Dec 31, 2012)

Back before farms were industrialized hell holes with vast windowless sheds...

You've captured the desolation of this site very well.


----------



## wolfism (Dec 31, 2012)

Emerald Eve said:


> Here is a picture of the site during the first world war:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's interesting, those look like Danish Landrace pigs: you can tell by the large ears. I wonder what the Wehrmacht were doing there, though?


----------



## David K5 (Jan 1, 2013)

Maybe the pic was from the war and they were POWs whom were frequently used as labour.


----------



## wolfism (Jan 1, 2013)

Could be - that looks like Rudolf Hess in the background.


----------



## Emerald Eve (Jan 5, 2013)

Thank you David and Wolfism for the kind comments, and thank you to Skin for originally posting the report. My friend has sent me some archive pictures of the farm after it had been converted to a poultry farm from a piggery. I am not sure of the dates of the pictures but if I find out I will be sure to post them up. Here are the pictures:


----------



## Bones out (Jan 6, 2013)

Emerald Eve said:


> Thank you David and Wolfism for the kind comments, and thank you to Skin for originally posting the report. My friend has sent me some archive pictures of the farm after it had been converted to a poultry farm from a piggery. I am not sure of the dates of the pictures but if I find out I will be sure to post them up. Here are the pictures:




Really liking the way this report has been building... And we have everything above from free range to battery.


----------



## explorer101 (Jan 6, 2013)

Liking the photos, bet it smelt yummy!

L x


----------



## Emerald Eve (Jan 13, 2013)

Thank you explorer101 & Bonesout. Here are some pictures from when the site was in use as a brickworks:

The brickworks manager






The staff of the brickworks





The warehouse





Boys loading the bricks into a Crofflan kiln


----------

